# 98 sentra next to half-bling 95 sentra



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

my friend katie's stock 98 next to my 95.
now aren't her bumpers just the shit compared to mine!?!
she always complained about it being slow...then i drove it and it is!!! glad i have a manual tranny!!!

























comments? my car will be rockin' the gtr bumpers eventually and GOD IT NEEDS A DROP!!!


----------



## Shawn (Sep 18, 2002)

Looks good. I think a drop and some different corners takes priority though.


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

i absolutely agree with you....but stereo and interior needs work too.
but the next big thing is definately some nice tein coilovers.


----------



## Neil (Aug 13, 2002)

i never saw the 98 bumper right next to a 95 one before. Wow it looks a lot lower than the 95.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

need a drop.. new headlights and corners.


----------



## Shawn (Sep 18, 2002)

Oh yea, those tailights are hideous. You should definitely sell them to me and get some better looking ones.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

forget getting it dropped...GO MUDDING hahaha


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

thing is sitting like a monster truck lol...... dont worry we all did it one point in our 200sx driving days.......i deff like the 95 bumpers and the grill


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

it does...and it looks like i've been off-roading too. 
i personally hate the 95 bumper. its so _not_ agressive


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

CF hood looks funny on a car that has nothing else dont to the front... get something done.


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

cant wait to see it w/ a body kit. what kit do u have in mind?


oh and btw... SLAM DAT MOFO!


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

erebuni gtr bumpers and sideskirts. i'd like to do a ghetto-chop (cuz my skills suck) but i can't find a front on pic of the bumper. damn angles.
ive got so many little things to do...side projects and such. gotta get the stereo bumpin for summer and then im saving up for tein coilovers.


----------

